# I said I'd never do this, BUT....



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2010)

...I created an alternate fursona.

Name: Kinudrishti (KD for short)*
Species: Orange Citra
Height: 4' 6"
Weight: 70lbs

Appearance: Pretty much like an ordinary Citra, but taller and slightly more anthropoid in anatomy. Has a henna-dyed floral design on his upper back.

Personality: Very much like Kit, but a bit "softer" and more passive.

Bio: KD is an aspect/alternate form of Kit Ruppell. He might be called Kit "Light".

Skills: Art, Music, uncanny awareness of immediate future.

Interests: Science Fiction, Video Games, Space/Psychedelic/Refined Prog Rock, Indian Music, Pets and Wildlife.

Clothing: Tie-dye hoodie and loose pants.

Orientation: Bi, but more submissive than Kit.

*Though the Romanized spelling has been altered to ease typing, KD's name loosely translates into "Tangerine Dream" in Hindi. It is pronounced "kee-noo-DRISH-tee", but everyone calls him KD.


----------



## Zogar (May 29, 2010)

What do you mean alternate? A new fursona or your first one?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

A new one. It will not "replace" the old one. I don't have a good explanation for how it would work yet. 
Did you think Kit Heinrich Ruppell was my real name?


----------



## Zogar (May 29, 2010)

No Im just saying you sounded more like a someone who didnt want to make a fursona to begin with.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

Zogar said:


> No Im just saying you sounded more like a someone who didnt want to make a fursona to begin with.


 My FA page says otherwise!


----------



## Zseliq (May 29, 2010)

Sounds cute!


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 29, 2010)

One of us, one of us...


----------



## Zogar (May 29, 2010)

OH GOD LORD ZOMBIE!!!!!


----------



## Joeyyy (May 29, 2010)

ok.
sounds good. whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

I'm working on the first image of KD now. It should be uploaded tonight.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm working on the first image of KD now. It should be uploaded tonight.


get pumped get pumped.


----------



## MHFC (May 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> get pumped get pumped.



you have to pay for this in some parts of the world


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

We have liftoff!


----------



## Zogar (May 30, 2010)

So ya done?


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

Not bad.


----------

